
Apple Australia to Refund iPad 1 Buyers - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/digital-life/tablets/ipad-buyer-remorse-prices-slashed-but-refunds-offered-20110307-1bkgk.html
======
Skroob
Apple has a standard 14 day return policy on all products that they continue
to honor when new devices come out.

~~~
rodh257
yeah, and they're normally pretty good about using it. My girlfriend bought a
Macbook Pro and the next day they announced a deal where you get a free iPod
touch. She went back to them and they refunded it and sold it to her again
along with the iPod touch.

